# One of my sulcata tortoise's eyes are usually closed when the other one is open



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey I have a few months old sulcata hatchling that i got from the pet store Reptile Depot in Chatsworth LA and I was wondering why one of my tortoise's eyes are closed sometimes when the other one is open.I use eco earth and play sand mixture but the pet store was using desert snow and I was using it but I recently changed to eco earth and play sand 40/60.I am kind of sure that it is not the sand because his eye had problems before I changed so can anyone help me?

Thank you


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 5, 2009)

Please post a picture.


----------



## fifthdawn (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't too much about torts, but I think its a respiratory infection. 

I'm not sure if hatchlings are too young to bring to vets or have antibiotics but you should at least pump up the temperature. This is the case with turtles but iono bout torts.


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 5, 2009)

Well desert snow from an internet picture looks like sand. So it could be the substrate that the pet store used that caused the problem. If your experienced you could try some saline solution and try to wash the eye out when he opens it. You can and SHOULD take a hatchling to the vet if there is a problem that isn't getting better. Give him a couple good soaks and see if he dips his head under. These are smart animals, they will try to fix it themselves first. Is the surrounding area swollen?


----------



## mctlong (Nov 6, 2009)

Sulcataman,

What UV bulb are you using? 

I think I have your tort's brother. My sulcata hatchling (6wks), Jojo also came from from the Reptile Depot in Chatsworth. I noticed that the place was keeping the hatchlings on bone dry substrate. Your hatchling could be dehydrated. Try soaking him everyday for 20 minutes.

Does your tort have any other problems such as a runny nose, wheezing, etc? Is he eating? Is he active?

--Shelly


----------



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Nov 6, 2009)

mctlong said:


> Sulcataman,
> 
> What UV bulb are you using?
> 
> ...


I soak him usually 3 times a day until my zoo med water container thingy ships and I can place it in the torotise table


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 6, 2009)

Soaking 3 times a day is too much. Once a day for about 10 minutes is enough. Get some terramycin eye ointment and use that twice a day and that will fix the problem...


----------



## George (Nov 6, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> Soaking 3 times a day is too much. Once a day for about 10 minutes is enough. Get some terramycin eye ointment and use that twice a day and that will fix the problem...



Sorry Sulcatatortoiseman for stepping in but have a simular problem - Maggie is this the ointment your describing? do you put it on sparingly and stop once eye looks like it no longer irritates?

http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&pf_id=229

George suffers with one eye water helps but it comes back.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2009)

George said:


> Sorry Sulcatatortoiseman for stepping in but have a simular problem - Maggie is this the ointment your describing? do you put it on sparingly and stop once eye looks like it no longer irritates?
> 
> http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&pf_id=229
> 
> George suffers with one eye water helps but it comes back.



Yes, that's the eye ointment we recommend. It is like a miracle drug. There's no harm in using it. But, if your eye problems keep coming back, you need to look into "why?" Dry substrate. Dusty substrate. Wrong kind of light bulb. 

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 6, 2009)

George said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > Soaking 3 times a day is too much. Once a day for about 10 minutes is enough. Get some terramycin eye ointment and use that twice a day and that will fix the problem...
> ...



Yes, that's the stuff. I put it right on the eye ball and then I rub it some. Most of the time rubbing it soothes the irritated feel. Then I use it for a couple of days after the eye clears up. You use the name "one eye" like it's a common disease. One eye? If the baby has it that bad and that often I think a Vet visit is in order. I feel bad for a small tort that has an eye problem often, that's not right...


----------



## George (Nov 7, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> George said:
> 
> 
> > maggie3fan said:
> ...



Will do Maggie - thanks for the advice!


----------



## samstar (Nov 7, 2009)

Perhaps sticky eyes?


----------



## K9KidsLove (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi...What are you using for lights for him? If it is a compact or a coil light or a ReptiGlo fluorescent tube, please turn it off til you can get the correct one.
Could you post some pictures of your set-up & a close up of his eyes please.
Good luck
Patsy


----------

